# Was there ever a Kindle HDX 7" FIRST GEN?



## tekwrite (Jul 1, 2018)

I bought an almost new Kindle HDX on ebay and have not received it yet, otherwise I could tell! Seller claims it is a First Gen HDX. Was there ever such a thing or was the first HDX a Third Gen? Talking about the 7". 


I love the 3rd gen so much I have several. They have gone down in resolution since then IMHO.



Ken


----------



## tekwrite (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks I figured it out.


----------

